# 120Hz, 1440p oder doch beides?



## Maurice1357 (5. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

habe da mal wieder eine Frage.  Ich wollte mir demnächst mal einen neuen Monitor gönnen und will mich mal vorher informieren bzw. eure Meinungen dazu hören. Habe mich auch schon durch den 27" Korea Monitor Thread gekämpft und kann mich jetzt nicht entscheiden, ob es ein solcher sein soll, "nur" ein weiterer 24", aber mit 120Hz oder der Overlord Tempest X270OC welcher alles verbindet, also 27" WQHD Auflösung und 120Hz. Die Frage ist nun, wenn ich mir letzteres holen sollte, bringt es das dann überhaupt, da ich ja bei 1440p bestimmt keine 120 FPS schaffe und wahrscheinlich schon über 60 FPS froh sein kann. Also was meint ihr lieber 1440p oder 120Hz oder halt beides zusammen. Sind die Unterschiede zwischen denen so gravierend? Ich zocke im Grunde alles, aber vorrangig Battlefield 3 und zur Zeit Crysis 3 (also recht schnelle Shooter), System Informationen in der Signatur.

Schon mal Danke  

Maurice


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Für 1440p @120Hz wäre ne zweite 7970 wahrscheinlich sinnvoll, ich bemerke selber, dass konstant 60Fps in 1440p einfach nicht gehen (Battlefield Bad Company 2 MP). Der 120Hz Monitor wäre 24" und FullHD oder? Wenn es ein 27" wäre würde ich dir aber zu 1440p Raten, da FullHD einfach zu wenig ist mMn. Im Endeffekt musst du wissen was dir wichtig ist und was dein Budget zulässt


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. April 2013)

Wenns um die maximale Gamingtauglichkeit geht -> 120/144hz
Wenns um bessere Bildqualität geht -> WQHD Panel @ 60hz
Der Overlord macht meines Erachtens keinen Sinn, da von diesem (meines Wissens) noch keine Testberichte veröffentlicht wurden....


----------



## Maurice1357 (5. April 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort. Ja der 120Hz Monitore wäre dann 24" und 1080p, was dann aber auch kein großer Fortschritt zu meinem jetzigen Monitor wäre, halt nur 120HZ. Wenn 27" dann auf jeden Fall 1440p, da wie du schon gesagt hast für die Größe 1080p einfach zu wenig ist. Wie sieht es denn bei dir aus, wie viele Fps hast du denn so im Schnitt bei BBC2 und wie sieht es bei neueren Spielen à la Battlefield 3 oder halt Crysis 3 aus? Da kann man ja von noch weniger Fps ausgehen... Budget ist eher zweitrangig, spare dann halt lieber noch einen Monat mehr und kauf mir dann daen besseren 

Edit: Wollte die PCGH den nicht mal testen? Ansonsten gibt es auch nur ein kleines User-Review auf hardwareluxx. Das Problem ist halt, das der Overlord der einzige Monitor ist der diese Eigenschaften miteinander vereint. Es gäbe da zwar noch den Catleap 2B, aber der ist entweder gar nicht zu haben oder kostet mittlerweile auf Ebay teilweise mehr als 1000€...


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Ich hab mit meiner 7970 in BFBC2 mit maximalen Einstellungen, treiberforciertem 16:1AF, 16 fache Tesselation und 4x adaptives Multisampling durchgängig 60FPS im normalen Spielverlauf, wenn aber neben mir irgendwas explodiert und noch ein Haus einstürzt dann gegen die FPS kurzzeitig auf vllt 45 runter. Mit nur 1070 MHz auf der Graka passiert das eben öfter. "Moderne" spiele ala BF3 etc. hab ich leider nicht 
Denke aber das der Unterschied nicht sooo groß sein wird, wenn du die Einstellungen etwas anpasst. Aber Crysis 3 auf Ultra kannst du vergessen


----------



## Maurice1357 (5. April 2013)

Ja das denke ich mir auch.  Werde dann wohl erst mal ein bisschen Übertakten müssen oder halt noch eine weitere 7970 GHz kaufen. Tendiere aber glaube ich mehr zu 27", da "nur" 60Hz mehr kein so großer Unterschied ist.
Welchen Monitor hast du denn? Oder machst du dir die 1440p per Downsampling?


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Ich hab den Dell U2713HM. Klasse Monitor  Empfehlenswert wäre auch der Eizo Flexscan EV2736W. Ist halt nochmal teurer


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. April 2013)

Maurice1357 schrieb:


> Ja das denke ich mir auch.  Werde dann wohl erst mal ein bisschen Übertakten müssen oder halt noch eine weitere 7970 GHz kaufen. Tendiere aber glaube ich mehr zu 27", da "nur" 60Hz mehr kein so großer Unterschied ist.
> Welchen Monitor hast du denn? Oder machst du dir die 1440p per Downsampling?


 

Merken tut man die 60Hz schon. Das evtl. größere Übel an den WQHD Monitoren ist bei manchen Gamern jedoch der Inputlag von ca. 20ms (teilweise auch noch mehr).


----------



## Maurice1357 (5. April 2013)

Ja der Dell wäre auch noch ne Alternative, da er vor allem eine vernünftige Garantie hat, nicht so wie die Korea Teile. Gibt es beim Zocken den irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten wie Schlieren oder so, oder ist der Dell einwandfrei "Zockfähig"? Ansonsten wenn der Inputlag zu hoch ausfällt, welche Monitore mit 1440p kann man denn empfehlen? Mit wie viel Volt betreibst du deine Lightning?


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Mir persönlich fällt beim zocken nichts hinderliches am Dell auf  Kommt aber vllt. daher, dass ich von nem 700 Euro Laptop umgestiegen bin... 
Die Lightning ist leider nicht sehr OC freudig, betreibe sie mit 1,288V für 1200MHz und mit 1,25V für 1150MHz  
Allerdings bleibt sie immer unter 80 Grad


----------



## Maurice1357 (5. April 2013)

Meinst du es wäre realistisch meine 7970 Ghz mit den 1,256V auf 1300Mhz zu bringen, sollen ein paar geschafft haben und sogar teilweise noch mehr.
Meine geht mit Standard Takt von 1100Mhz auch nicht über 64°C  da dürfte also noch ein bisschen Potenzial drinstecken.


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. April 2013)

Das ist keinesfalls möglich. ....  und das schafft selbst meine nicht und Ich habe ne verdammt gute Lightning.....

Wenn überhaupt 1.3V  ... realistisch sind eher 1.35V was aber NICHT 24/7 Tauglich ist...


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Probier's aus  
Außerdem sollte man diesen Werten im Inet eher nicht trauen, da erstens jeder Chip unterschiedlich gut taktet und zweitens 1300MHz mit 1,256V schon sehr unrealistisch sind.



			
				Speedy1612 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist keinesfalls möglich. ....  und das schafft selbst meine nicht und Ich habe ne verdammt gute Lightning.....
> 
> Wenn überhaupt 1.3V  ... realistisch sind eher 1.35V was aber NICHT 24/7 Tauglich ist...


 Ja, du hast echt Glück gehabt mit deiner Karte 
(Gut, war zwar mit vielen Negativerlebnissen behaftet, aber...) Du hast jetzt aber schon die normale Lightning, oder?


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. April 2013)

Und 1440p und 60Fps mit einer 7970 mehr als unrealistisch ist 

Den Coldhardt hat zwar nen 1440p Monitor betreibt Ihn aber nur auf 1080p also Full HD da ist klar das man alles aif Anschlag macht und 60FPS hat


----------



## Maurice1357 (5. April 2013)

Dann lass ich das mal lieber 


Edit: kommt ja immer auf die Spiele drauf an und mit hohen statt sehr hohen oder Ultra Einstellungen könnte ich auch noch leben.


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:
			
		

> Und 1440p und 60Fps mit einer 7970 mehr als unrealistisch ist
> 
> Den Coldhardt hat zwar nen 1440p Monitor betreibt Ihn aber nur auf 1080p also Full HD da ist klar das man alles aif Anschlag macht und 60FPS hat



Ich hab nen 1440p Monitor und betreib in auch mit 1440p. Und BFBC2 ist jetzt nicht sooo HW lastig wie manch andere Spiele. Vorallem hab ich nie geschrieben, dass ich alles auf Anschlag hab


----------



## Maurice1357 (5. April 2013)

Wie sieht das denn generell mit AA aus? Meistens kann ich auch ohne leben, bei 1440p sind die Kanten aber schon durch die hohe Auflösung geglättet, könnte in 1440p also AA komplett weglassen oder?

Edit: Hast du denn bei BFBC2 alles auf Anschlag?


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. April 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 1440p Monitor und betreib in auch mit 1440p. Und BFBC2 ist jetzt nicht sooo HW lastig wie manch andere Spiele. Vorallem hab ich nie geschrieben, dass ich alles auf Anschlag hab


 
Jetzt aufeinmal ? 
Per Downsampling mitm DVI Kabel xD 

Also ARMA III auf Anschlag alles läuft max 30-35fps...  und Ich habe schon massig OC auf meiner Lightning .....

Du bistn Laberkop Coldhardt  :thumbup:
Dank dir habe Ich immer herzlich was zu lachen :beer:


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt aufeinmal ?
> Per Downsampling mitm DVI Kabel xD
> 
> Also ARMA III auf Anschlag alles läuft max 30-35fps...  und Ich habe schon massig OC auf meiner Lightning .....
> ...



 Wo hast du denn das mit dem Downsampling her?  Doch nicht etwa aus meinem Sprechstundenthread?  
Nur zu deiner Information: ich habe inzwischen ein DP Kabel und lasse meinen Monitor nativ mit 1440p laufen 
Außerdem habe ich nie behauptet, dass Arma 3 mit allem auf Anschlag mit flüssig 60FPS läuft.


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. April 2013)

Maurice1357 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn generell mit AA aus? Meistens kann ich auch ohne leben, bei 1440p sind die Kanten aber schon durch die hohe Auflösung geglättet, könnte in 1440p also AA komplett weglassen oder?
> 
> Edit: Hast du denn bei BFBC2 alles auf Anschlag?


 
Ja das ist generell möglich  1440p ohne AA finde Ich sieht aus wie full hd mit 8fach ...  bei BF3 kannst du es gerrost weglassen ....  

Bei dem uralt Bad Company geht alles auf anschlag  fordert ja auch nich wircklich....


----------



## Axonia (5. April 2013)

Wuhuuu ... eine Diskussion... 
Also bezüglich 1300 Mhz mit 1.256 Volt. Ich besitze zwar "nur" eine 7950, doch geht die gut ab. (Asic 85%)
In der Theorie KÖNNTE es vllt unter Umständen laufen. Dann müsste man aber auch eine gute Karte erwischt haben.
Ich habe mir den Spaß gemacht und es getestet. Und vorerst ging es auch. Nach 10 Minuten dann der Crash (BF3). Je nach asic, darf man die Abwärme aber nicht Unterschätzen. 
1.256 Volt sind jetzt auch nicht sooo wenig  Das also nur mal so als Feedback. Ich denke die Chancen stehen da eher schlecht. 
Kommt aber wohl auch aufs Spiel an. 

So long .. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Maurice1357 (5. April 2013)

Schon mal vielen Dank für deinen Senf  , aber was ist Asic?! Das mit den 1300MHz hab ich ja nur irgendwo gelesen, weiß auch nicht mehr wo... ein bisschen Potenzial wird die Karte aber denke ich mal schon noch haben.


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Maurice1357 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal vielen Dank für deinen Senf  , aber was ist Asic?! Das mit den 1300MHz hab ich ja nur irgendwo gelesen, weiß auch nicht mehr wo... ein bisschen Potenzial wird die Karte aber denke ich mal schon noch haben.



Der ASIC ist ein bestimmter Wert, der is Leckströme der Chips anzeigt. Hoher ASIC= Mehr Takt bei weniger Spannung bei mehr Temperatur niedriger ASIC= Weniger Takt bei höherer Spannung, dafür Kühler.
Optimal ist ein Wert von ca. 75%.


----------



## Maurice1357 (5. April 2013)

Wo kann man den denn auslesen?

Edit: Schon selbst raus gefunden, sind 63,2% jetzt eher gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Mit Rechtsklick in GPUZ auf dem Symbol links oben, dann Read ASIC Quality oder so.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. April 2013)

63 ist nicht so gut 

72-75 ist optimal, mehr oder weniger aber nicht.


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Ich hab nur einen von 61% . Kannst sich also auf ähnliche Ergebnisse gefasst machen


----------



## Multithread (5. April 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meiner 7970 in BFBC2 mit maximalen Einstellungen, treiberforciertem 16:1AF, 16 fache Tesselation und 4x adaptives Multisampling durchgängig 60FPS im normalen Spielverlauf, wenn aber neben mir irgendwas explodiert und noch ein Haus einstürzt dann gegen die FPS kurzzeitig auf vllt 45 runter. Mit nur 1070 MHz auf der Graka passiert das eben öfter. "Moderne" spiele ala BF3 etc. hab ich leider nicht
> Denke aber das der Unterschied nicht sooo groß sein wird, wenn du die Einstellungen etwas anpasst. Aber Crysis 3 auf Ultra kannst du vergessen


 Wenn du die Umgebungsverdeckung ausschaltest, passiert das nicht, ich hab alles maxed out in BFBC2 ohne HBAO in 5760*1080 45-60FPS, je nach Map und Spielsituation.

Ich persönlich würde 1440p bevorzugen, 3 mal
Dann müsstest du aber doch auf einige Details verzichten in vielen spielen, da ist die frage wie sehr man das kann.


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Multithread schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Umgebungsverdeckung ausschaltest, passiert das nicht, ich hab alles maxed out in BFBC2 ohne HBAO in 5760*1080 45-60FPS, je nach Map und Spielsituation.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde 1440p bevorzugen, 3 mal
> Dann müsstest du aber doch auf einige Details verzichten in vielen spielen, da ist die frage wie sehr man das kann.



Meinst du die FPS Drops bei Explosionen etc.?
Und du betreibst 3xFullHD mit einer 7970???


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. April 2013)

Also meine hat nen Wert von genau 75,2% schafft  1250/1800mhz auf 1.239Vcore   Game Stable ....    bei 59C* auf 100% Auslastung.....


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine hat nen Wert von genau 75,2% schafft  1250/1800mhz auf 1.239Vcore   Game Stable ....    bei 59C* auf 100% Auslastung.....



Magst du tauschen?


----------



## Axonia (5. April 2013)

Jap wie Ente schon sagte ist round about 75% super. Ab 80%+ brauchst du nen potenten Kühler. Und man müsste sich dadrauf gefasst machen, dass man oft ins Powerlimit rennt 
Aber ich möchte euch nicht mein Leid vorweinen 
Dein recht niedriger Asic erklärt, wieso deine GPU recht Kühl bleibt. Ich würde sagen probier einfach ein wenig aus. Aber in einem gesunden Rahmen. Erwarte auch deine 1300 Mhz nicht, dann bist du später nicht enttäuscht. Wobei so ein Takt sowieso schon extrem wär. Wenn du 1200 Mhz schaffst dann wäre das doch ebenfalls super, meinst nicht ? 
Viel Erfolg 

@ David 
Ja das ist wirklich ziemlich nice.
Mein Speicher geht sowieso nicht so hoch. 
Für die 1250 Gamestable brauche ich 1.225 Volt


----------



## Multithread (5. April 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Meinst du die FPS Drops bei Explosionen etc.?


Habe ich kaum, selbst mit Mienen und C4 komme ich nicht unter 30FPS, ausser du lässt damit auch gleich noch 2 Häuser einstürzen, dann ist das System am Anschlag und der Framedrop unvermeidlich, sonst habe ich aber kaum Probleme mit meiner 7970, und die läuft nur auf 1030/1500 (dummer VCore lock)


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Multithread schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich kaum, selbst mit Mienen und C4 komme ich nicht unter 30FPS, ausser du lässt damit auch gleich noch 2 Häuser einstürzen, dann ist das System am Anschlag und der Framedrop unvermeidlich, sonst habe ich aber kaum Probleme mit meiner 7970, und die läuft nur auf 1030/1500.



Und du hast HBAO aus und die Drops sind weniger? Muss ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Multithread (5. April 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Und du hast HBAO aus und die Drops sind weniger? Muss ich mal ausprobieren


 Mit HBAO habe ich zumindest deutlich höhere Framedrops, auch prozentual, ausserdem braucht HBAO ziemlich viel Leistung. 
Damit komme ich nicht dauerhaft auf über 40FPS.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (5. April 2013)

Ich geh auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu 

Ich spiele mit 2560x1600 und zwei 7950ern mit Ascis von 74,4 und 73,2.

Hab die zwei auf 1.019v @950 Mhz laufen, verbaue vermutlich nächste Woche nen zusätzlichen Lüfter von dem ich mir viel oc Potential verspreche.

Trotz dual Gpu hab ich i.d.R. bei BF3 @Ultra mit allem drum und dran "nur" 60-90 Fps im Multiplayer. Klar mit oc geht sicherlich mehr, kann da ab nächster Woche dann gerne nochmal berichten. 

Ich denke, dass 2560 x 1600 oder x 1440 in Zusammenhang mit einem 120hz Monitor bei aktuellen Spielen nur was bringt wenn man Multi Gpu hat und bereit ist auf maximale Grafik zu verzichten. 

Du hast demnach folgende Möglichkeiten:

Entweder: 
etwas auf Grafikqualität verzichten und eine zweite Grafikkarte, ggf. neues Netzteil, ggf. neues Gehäuse wegen Kühlung und den Overlord kaufen,

oder
etwas auf Grafikqualität verzichten und einen beliebigen 2560x1440 Monitor mit 60 hz kaufen.

oder
etwas auf Grafikqualität verzichten und einen 120hz Monitor kaufen mit dem du dann deutlich über 60 angezeigten fps hast.

Vorteile sind dann: größeres trotzdem hochauflösendes Bild und mehr angezeigte fps oder nen größeres hochauflösendes Bild oder zu jetzt gleichgroßes Bild mit mehr angezeigten Fps. 

__________________


Ich persönlich hab mich für nen großes hochauflösendes Bild mit 60 angezeigten fps entschieden. Lieber Qualität statt Quantität ;P

Das Spielgefühl empfinde ich bei meinem 30" Monitor schon sehr "mitreißend"

Zum arbeiten ist es auch sehr angenehm. Hatte meinen gestern zum programmieren außerdem mal um 90° gedreht, war sehr witzig 



Alles geht eben selten. 

Falls mein Beitrag irgendwie unleserlich, falsch oder umständlich ist bitte ich das zu entschuldigen, bin nicht mehr ganz tau-frisch heut Abend  


LG



Achja: Arma 3 ist nen Kack Beispiel  da liegen die teils extrem niedrigen fps meiner Meinung nach deutlich eher daran, das die Cpu nicht voll ausgelastet wird obwohl sie es sollte...


----------



## Maurice1357 (5. April 2013)

Also 1200MHz wären schon super, werde ich demnächst mal ausprobieren. Werde mich dann wohl auch für Qualität statt Quantität entscheiden und mir wahrscheinlich den Dell U2713HM, zwecks Garantie oder einen Crossover aus Korea holen. Tendiere aber mehr zum Dell. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für eure Antworten, haben mir in meiner Entscheidung ein gutes Stück weiter geholfen. Falls es noch Ergänzungen gibt, insbesondere von Ultramarinrot bezüglich seiner beiden 7950 und dem neuen Kühler, nicht zögern einfach schreiben


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Ja, der Dell ist klasse 
Ne Preisklasse höher wär dann eben noch der Eizo 
Kannst ja auch erstmal per Downsampling ausprobieren ob dir die Leistung reicht.


----------



## Maurice1357 (5. April 2013)

Der Eizo ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer  Gibt es eigentlich einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem U2713HM und dem U2713H?


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Ich glaub der HM hat bessere Reaktionszeiten oder so  Hat aber keinen Cardreader.


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. April 2013)

Ne Preisklasse höher wäre auch der Samsung S27A850D   der hat
 Sogar die derzeit beste display Technik die es momentan gibt..


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Preisklasse höher wäre auch der Samsung S27A850D   der hat
> Sogar die derzeit beste display Technik die es momentan gibt..



S-IPS ist S-IPS Speedy


----------



## Maurice1357 (5. April 2013)

Ne dann bleib ich lieber beim U2713HM, wer brauch schon einen Cardreader im Monitor  und der Samsung ist mir auch etwas zu Teuer


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Maurice1357 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne dann bleib ich lieber beim U2713HM, wer brauch schon einen Cardreader im Monitor  und der Samsung ist mir auch etwas zu Teuer



Dann passts ja


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. April 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> S-IPS ist S-IPS Speedy


 
Er hat PLS   was besser als S-IPS ist 

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat .........


EDIT: dem SyncMaster S27A850D präsentiert Samsung einen 27-Zoll-TFT mit einer hohen nativen Auflösung von 2.560 x 1.440 Pixel (WQHD). Samsung verwendet dabei den hauseigenen Panel-Typ PLS (Plane to Line Switching), der im Wesentlichen einem IPS-Panel (In-Plane Switching Technology) entspricht, aber eine noch bessere Blickwinkelstabilität und Helligkeit


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat PLS



Das ist im Endeffekt das selbe ist nur der Sondername von Asus


----------



## instagib (5. April 2013)

Zwischen ASIC Wert und OC Potential gibt es keinen Zusammenhang.
Die Daten wurden schon öfter in diversen Foren gesammelt und man kann keinen Zusammenhang erkennen.

Der Dell U2713HM macht bis auf einen leicht höheren Input Lag (1-2 Frames) in diversen Tests einen ziemlich guten Eindruck.
Dürfte wohl einer der besten 27" Allrounder  sein.



> Er hat PLS was besser als S-IPS ist



Wayne interessiert die Panelart?
Schlussendlich zählt nur ein halbwegs professioneller Test wie bei Prad.
Ob das Panel von Max oder Firtz kommt spielt keine Rolle.
Es gibt mittlerweile glaube ich an die 10 verschiedene PS oder VA Panelarten.

Mein nächster nach dem BenQ (AMVA) wird ein  27"-30" mit OLED - xPS/xVA/TN habe ich schon alle durch bzw. gesehen oder im Bekanntenkreis aufgestellt.


----------



## Coldhardt (5. April 2013)

instagib schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen ASIC Wert und OC Potential gibt es keinen Zusammenhang.
> Die Daten wurden schon öfter in diversen Foren gesammelt und man kann keinen Zusammenhang erkennen.
> 
> Der Dell U2713HM macht bis auf einen leicht höheren Input Lag einen ziemlich guten Eindruck.
> Dürfte wohl einer der besten 27" Allrounder  sein.



Das mit dem ASIC stimmt. Nur die Temperatur bei einer gewissen Spannung wird davon beeinflusst.


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. April 2013)

Trotzdem les dir mal die Rezensionen zB auf Amazon durch da kommt der Dell nicht gut bei weg....

1.Fiepen
2.Licht Höfe
3. Nach ca einem Jahr unterschiedlich eingebrannte Panels...  eine ecke zb Dunkeler die andere Normal


----------



## instagib (6. April 2013)

> Trotzdem les dir mal die Rezensionen zB auf Amazon durch da kommt der Dell nicht gut bei weg....



Serienstreuung, die hast du bei allen Monitoren ... auch bei denen um 1000€+.

1) Fiepen
Würde ich sofort zurückgeben.
Ein Monitor muß bei mir lautlos sein bzw. darf maximal leicht brummen, aber dann auch nur in einem nicht störenden Frequenzbereich.

2) Lichthöfe
Kommt darauf an wie intensiv die sind. 
Das muss man schon selbst sehen.
Wegen leichten würde ich einen Monitor nicht zurückgeben... Kann beim nächsten nur schlimmer werden! 

3) Eingebrannte Panels? In der heutigen Zeit?  Die Rezension würde ich nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (6. April 2013)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem mal den Dell U2713HM bestellt und der hatte einen sehr deutlichen Lichthof links unten. Wie es bei den meisten anderen Kritiken bei Amazon auch schon steht. Beim Filme gucken und Spielen störte das sehr. Das Fiepen gabs bei sehr viel Text und hat mich gestört, weil sonst alles ruhig ist. Ob das auch noch bei anderen Situation entsteht habe ich nicht ausprobiert. 
Der Samsung SA850 kam dann als nächtes bei mir an. Das Bild ist ein wenig schärfer im Vergleich zum Dell. Allerdings ist das Backlight Bleeding insgesamt schlechter, aber dafür nicht so stark. Ich werde wahrscheinlich noch einen Samsung testen. Hoffentlich ist dann die Ausleuchtung besser. 

Links ist der DELL und rechts ist der Samsung. Das Foto ist eine normale Aufnahme ohne Langzeitbelichtung.


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. April 2013)

So viel zum Thema Dell.....


----------



## Maurice1357 (6. April 2013)

Dann wäre ein Modell aus Korea ja fast schon am besten, schließlich sind diese günstiger und das Backlight Bleeding tritt bei denen meine ich nicht so häufig und stark auf und ließe sich, nach Angabe von einigen Usern, auch fast komplett beseitigen. Naja habe ja noch ein bisschen Zeit um mir das nochmal gründlich zu überlegen, aber mehr als 700€ für einen Monitor auszugeben, der dann noch nicht einmal einwandfrei funktioniert, bin ich dann glaub ich doch nicht bereit.


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. April 2013)

Bei den Korea dingern hast du leider aber das Problem mit Toten Pixeln....

Wollte auch erst ein Korea Ding holen aber das war mir doch zu unsicher....

Hier nen Bild vom S27A850D @ FullHD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurice1357 (6. April 2013)

Nun ja die 2-3 toten Pixel werden, hoffe ich mal, nicht so sehr auffallen bei insgesamt 3686400 Pixeln  Für den Preis von einem Samsung könnte man sich auch schon fast zwei Kore Monitore holen 

Edit: Vielleicht kommen in den nächsten Monaten ja noch ein paar bessere neue 27" Monitore raus die mich mehr überzeugen können und dabei auch nicht so teuer sind. Wisst Ihr vielleicht, ob irgendwo ein paar neue Monitore geplant sind?


----------



## Coldhardt (6. April 2013)

Bei meinem Dell fallen mir weder Feipen, noch Lichthöfe noch eingebrannte Panels auf 
Kann aber auch von Monitor zu Monitor anders sein 
Im Endeffekt musst du es selber wissen. Allerdings würd ich den aus Korea nicht nehmen, da es noch keine Tests bezüglich Inputlag etc. gibt und du die Garantie wahrscheinlich vergessen kannst


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. April 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Bei meinem Dell fallen mir weder F*ei*pen, noch Lichthöfe noch eingebrannte Panels auf
> Kann aber auch von Monitor zu Monitor anders sein
> Im Endeffekt musst du es selber wissen. Allerdings würd ich den aus Korea nicht nehmen, da es noch keine Tests bezüglich Inputlag etc. gibt und du die Garantie wahrscheinlich vergessen kannst


 
Cool. Ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass Elektronik feipen kann. 
Doch es gibt bereits nen sehr guten Testbericht zu einem Korea WQHD Panel: PRAD | Testberichte


----------



## Maurice1357 (6. April 2013)

Bin grade mal über den ASUS PB278Q gestolpert scheint auch nicht schlecht zu sein, hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem gemacht?


----------



## earlcrow (6. April 2013)

Das würde mich auch interessieren ... hört sich sehr vielversprechend an!


----------



## Coldhardt (6. April 2013)

Maurice1357 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin grade mal über den ASUS PB278Q gestolpert scheint auch nicht schlecht zu sein, hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem gemacht?



Der ist noch relativ neu, es gibt also wenige User die den bereits haben. Ich glaube er hat etwas schlechtere Reaktionszeiten als der Dell, bin mir da aber nicht sicher  
Der Dell hat sich eben schon bewährt, allerdings könnt du/ihr auch gerne einige der ersten User werden, die ihn jetzt ausprobieren


----------



## earlcrow (6. April 2013)

laut prad ist der dell besser... hmm


----------



## Maurice1357 (6. April 2013)

Laut diesem Test soll der Asus einen niedrigeren Input lag haben und Ghosting soll auch weniger auftreten als beim Dell oder Samsung: Asus PB278Q Review

Edit: Und den habe ich auch noch gefunden: ViewSonic VP2770-LED Da kann man sich ja gar nicht entscheiden


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. April 2013)

Und laut Prad ist der S27A850D der beste    immer diese Tests.. ^^

Vertrau auf dein Bauchgefühl.....

Grottig wird keiner sein


----------



## Maurice1357 (6. April 2013)

Ja das Problem beim Samsung ist halt der Preis, der dann halt doch etwas zu viel ist  kann leider kein Geld scheißen 

Edit: Werde glaub ich einfach mal noch ein paar Monate warten und gucken was sich preislich so ergibt oder ob demnächst der perfekte Monitor zum günstigen Preis rauskommt


----------



## Coldhardt (6. April 2013)

Maurice1357 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Werde glaub ich einfach mal noch ein paar Monate warten und gucken was sich preislich so ergibt oder ob demnächst der perfekte Monitor zum günstigen Preis rauskommt



wenn dis nicht eilig hast ist das eine sehr gute Idee 

Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass du ohne direkten Vergleich einen Unterschied zwischen dem Dell, dem Asus, dem Samsung oder dem Eizo feststellen wirst


----------



## Maurice1357 (7. April 2013)

Wahrscheinlich nicht, deswegen könnte man von vorne herein gleich den billigsten nehmen, da der immer noch ein riesen unterschied zu meinem jetzigen ist. Will ja aber möglichst was vernünftiges was auch lange hält, habe keine große Lust nach zwei Jahren wieder einen neuen anschaffen zu müssen. Werde also erst einmal abwarten, so eilig ist es ja auch nicht. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für eure Meinungen  aber eine letzte Frage hätte ich da noch, was sind Überschwinger?!


----------



## earlcrow (7. April 2013)

das Problem ist das ich keine ZEit hab  VERDAMMT ^^ brauche ne Entscheidung jetzt ...


----------



## Speedy1612 (7. April 2013)

Schau doch mal bei Caseking ! Da gibt es einen von DKM oder so ?  Glaube der liegt bei 409 € ist eigentlich ein Korea Modell aber 3Jahre Garantie 

Edit:  
http://mobile.caseking.de/item/544644472d303031

419 €  -3%   rund 407 €  

Da du ja sagtest jeder sehe besser aus als dein Jetziger


----------



## Maurice1357 (7. April 2013)

Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall schon mal super, aber einen Input lag von 30ms scheint mir ein bisschen viel oder? DGM IPS-2701WPH Review

Edit: Hab den noch gefunden der scheint recht gut zu sein, niedriger Input lag und generell gute Farbabdeckung etc. : http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...WB-6858-cm-27-Zoll-Widescreen-DVI::20228.html


----------



## InstagibOutdoor (7. April 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema Dell.....


 
Dell hat genauso wie alle anderen Hersteller gute und nicht so gute Monitore.



> Ich hab mir vor kurzem mal den Dell U2713HM bestellt und der hatte einen sehr deutlichen Lichthof links unten.



Bei nem 100€ Monitor okey... aber bei dem Preis würde ich ihn zurückgeben.
 Anhand von Fotos kann man das schlecht beurteilen auch wenn es anscheinend deutlich ist.



> aber eine letzte Frage hätte ich da noch, was sind Überschwinger?!



Wenn Overdrive zu aggressiv arbeitet dann schaltet das Panel schneller   aber dafür entstehen "Überschwinger" die Ghosting verursachen.
Quasi vom Regen in die Traufe.
Am besten ist es wenn Overdrive einstellbar ist oder von Haus aus sehr gut abgestimmt! 
Das gilt für alle Panelarten. TN  kann auch Ghosting verursachen.

Hier ein Beispiel von einem schlecht ausbalancierten Overdrive bei einem 6 ms IPS
http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/dell_u2713h/ghosting.jpg

Ich habs aber schon oft gesagt: Den perfekten TFT Monitor gibt es mit der derzeitigen Technologie nicht für 50€ und auch nicht für 2000€.
Irgendeinen Kompromiss muss man immer eingehen!


----------

